# New Pics of Cruze



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks nice - the plastic dip on the rear bumper cover looks so good it is the way it should of came from the factory IMO.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

jsusanka said:


> Looks nice - the plastic dip on the rear bumper cover looks so good it is the way it should of came from the factory IMO.


Yeah I agree, that rear bumper really stood out to me. I really like that feature a lot.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Very very well done! Love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Cruze looks good man!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jsusanka said:


> Looks nice - the plastic dip on the rear bumper cover looks so good it is the way it should of came from the factory IMO.


Some cars actually do come that way like my Legacy GT. You figure that could save GM some paint eventually by omitting that part from being painted.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks guys it's come a long way since I purchased it back in 2013


----------



## lakemg (Dec 26, 2015)

Very nice mods...It gives me inspiration to start sprucing my silver 1LT up...


----------

